# TSS Choke Tube for 20ga?



## Bucky T

So what are you guys using for your 20ga turkey guns using TSS 9's?


----------



## Gut_Pile

trulock 585


----------



## antnye

Indian creek .575


----------



## brobi9

Sumtoy


----------



## Covehnter

Gut_Pile said:


> trulock 585


----------



## Bucky T

Gut_Pile said:


> trulock 585



I've got a buddy who lives right down the road from the fella who makes them.  He has said good things about Trulock too.


----------



## Toddmann

I am waiting on my Carlson .585 choke to be delivered for my Spr310 O/U. I get good results with a .562 in my Benelli M1 using TSS #9 & 9.5's. Seems like my Benelli's do better with tighter chokes.  I get really good results in my Benelli M1 using a .555 IC & Federal Hvywt #7.  I recall seeing on Gobblernation where Hal posted lots of gun and choke combination patterns using TSS.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Indian Creek .555 and .562 and Jellyhead .570.


----------



## spydermon

Sumtoy


----------



## Highland

Indian Creek .555


----------



## hawglips

Carlsons .575 is another good one.


----------



## Nannyman

What 20ga and how long a barrel. All important factors.


----------



## Covehnter

What's the gun?


----------



## Bucky T

Stoeger M3020 26" barrel.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Bucky T said:


> Stoeger M3020 26" barrel.



What type of numbers are you looking to get?


----------



## Bucky T

01Foreman400 said:


> What type of numbers are you looking to get?



Dead turkeys out to 40yds. Lol. I don't count pellets. Lol


----------



## Bucky T

I don't want to be throwing golf ball tight loads at 20yds and I don't want a grapefruit size pattern at 40yds. Want something that will give a decent killing curtain of shot from 20-40yds.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Try the factory full.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Factory full.


----------



## hawglips

Bucky T said:


> Dead turkeys out to 40yds. Lol. I don't count pellets. Lol



Most any factory choke will do.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Factory modified


----------



## hawglips

01Foreman400 said:


> Factory modified



A good option.


----------



## hawglips

Bucky T said:


> I don't want to be throwing golf ball tight loads at 20yds and I don't want a grapefruit size pattern at 40yds.



The typical pattern size with the tightest choke (.555) is about 8" diameter at 20 yds and 17-18" at 40 yds.


----------



## Bucky T

Great info guys!  Thanks!


----------



## Hawken2222

Tommy another good option is the Carlson's .575 extended choke.  It's relatively inexpensive and is a great choke with the TSS.  There are some pattern pictures with this choke and some TSS shells over on the Old Gobbler Forum.


----------



## Nannyman

I'm pretty sure this was with Trulock 585 in my 21" 870.
Also. You will see more TSS and choke info on Gobbler Nation than here and Old Gobbler combined. Not bashing GON just most of us Old Gobbler outlaws ended up on Gobbler Nation.


----------



## Reminex

hawglips said:


> The typical pattern size with the tightest choke (.555) is about 8" diameter at 20 yds and 17-18" at 40 yds.



True Hal, shooting a .555 I have twice the diameter at 20 yards than I do with say LongbeardXR out of the 12 gauge with a XF choke.   Looking foward to a duplex load one day that might get me to a 12" 20 yard diameter and still put all the tss in 20" at 40.


----------



## Toddmann

Nannyman said:


> I'm pretty sure this was with Trulock 585 in my 21" 870.
> Also. You will see more TSS and choke info on Gobbler Nation than here and Old Gobbler combined. Not bashing GON just most of us Old Gobbler outlaws ended up on Gobbler Nation.



My Carlson 585 came in the mail. Hope it looks this good when I try it out on some paper.


----------



## Reminex

I killed me some 10" circles today  323 in the kill zone running a IC .555 out of a 20" barrel.  

Killed another one with 120 pellets but it was a meager 1 oz load through a dirty barrel.  Felt bout like shooting a 22 so maybe I can get my daughter to shoot it next.

Toddman you are on to something I think with the double barrel.  Its too late in the game for me to try to put one together this year though.


----------

